# Windows Deployment Services



## boriska29 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello!Any Help PLease.I new To server.
My problem Is I cannot Deploy Windows XP,from server Windows deploy service.
I have 2 pc and one server.When i try boot from network onboard( network integrated into the motherboard)
On clients pc I choose 1boot FROM NETWORK IN BOOT.

ERROR: Novell Netware Ready Firmware v1.00 (940809) Then the following
RPL-ROM-ADR: 0011 5baXX xxxx
RPL-ROM-IRQ: 5
RPL-ROM-FFC:count 2 3 4 5 6
Insert Boot media in selected Boot device and press a key(i try to use 2 pc and the same error)

NOW, WHEN I INSERT New NETWORK CARD IN PCI SLOT WORK FINE.And i deploy image to any pc.just pressing f12.
My question is: Its possible to deploy image to client pc, witout newtork card.I just want use my network integrated into the motherboard.
Or i have to buy for each client pc new network card.

ANY RECOMENDATION PLEASE.Thank you.


----------



## vu3vks (Nov 4, 2009)

Try to enable pxe boot rom support


----------

